# Good days and bad days



## StrengthWithin (Sep 19, 2014)

Let me first start by saying I'm in the same boat as everyone here. I've had chronic, unrelenting DP since July 2014. During the past month or so, I've just began to accept the condition for what it is. I've noticed that there are moments where I feel complete clarity. However, as soon as I start to think about how great I feel, the DP comes back full force. It's extremely frustrating for me because I want to enjoy the moments of clarity. For example, yesterday from when I woke up at 7am til about 3pm I felt great. I started to think about it and before I knew it, I was back into the pits of DP again. Does anyone have any tips for holding onto the feelings of clarity? I'm proud of myself for making progress in my recovery and I can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel. Here's to hoping I get rid of this monster soon.


----------

